# opinions on model 945 performance ctr.



## roadkingjack (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking at a s&w 45 cal. 945 per. ctr model used but looks new.Dealer asking 1375.00 Any comments or opinions?Looking for a range gun and have allways been partial to S&W.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Great pistol, very accurate and well made.


----------



## roadkingjack (Dec 23, 2008)

*performance ctr or not*

I'll ask again is the performance ctr gun worth it. I am a s&w fan from way back.tumbleweed


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Yep, it's worth it.


----------

